# my poor chi critically ill with congestive heart failure - would like some support..



## Rach&Pip

Hello all, 
i came across this forum when researching about congestive heart disease in chihuahuas. last night my 12 year old chihuahua Pip became very ill - was very weak, was sick, breathing very heavily and collapsed. took him to the vet who said he was dehydrated and they would put him on a drip to give him some fluids, he also noticed a heart murmur. 
This morning he phoned us and said there is fluid on his lungs and he has congestive heart failure... at one point today Pip went very downhill and was struggling to breathe so he is now in an oxygen chamber, we went to visit him and it was very upsetting to say the least. hes been given all the medication he can and now we must wait. they are hoping he survives the night but it is not definite, if he does survive he only has a few months left anyway. we are PRAYING he pulls through and we have a few more lovely months with him. 
I can see how much everyone on here cares about their little chihuahuas and I of course am the same, i'm joining this community at a tough time but i have found reading some posts is helping me through. I am 21 and Pip was my 10th birthday present from my mum  he is so so loyal and good natured. this is so sudden and such a shock for us - i'm not ready to lose him yet.

Any comments very much appreciated...


----------



## michele

Oh i'm so sorry,don't give up hope he's in the best place."hugs" please keep us updated there's a lot of people on here that will know what you're going through


----------



## CarrieAndCalista

It sounds like the vets are doing everything they can for him! It must be really hard for you!
We will light our healing candle for him tonight.
~*~*~healing vibes~*~*~


----------



## jesuschick

I am so sorry.

You may have seen a post from me, I cannot remember if I posted my Mick's story, but it is very much as yours. I have been where you are. 

He was also 12 and he developed a coughing sound and seemed not to want to eat. It seemed that he was having trouble breathing one night so we rushed him to the ER vet to receive the same diagnosis. Congestive heart failure. Enlarged heart and lots of fluid. 

Stayed on oxygen there overnight and I picked him up the next day to be on oxygen at our vets office for the day. 

He made it and was put on diuretics and heart medication. They said that we had 3 months with him. To get him to eat, I made his food. This also ensured that I could lower his protein and watch sodium. I would have done anything!!

We had him, happily another 8 months. That was a gift!

I will be eager to see if you offer us an update. I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rach&Pip

thank you so so much everyone! it really is touching, I'm just trying to get everyone to think positive thoughts for him  
Karen - I did read your post about Mick and it is extremely comforting to know that someone has gone through exactly what I am going through at the moment. it's wonderful you had him with u longer than was expected. I have no idea what is going to happen with pippy but he is a little fighter (he broke both his front legs when he was a pup and hes always been a bit wonky bless him!) I know i am not the only one whos chihuahua has suffered like this - and its absolutely heartbreaking. 
thank you again i'll try and post again tomorrow...


----------



## nabi

Sending positive thoughts for a quick response to the treatment....sorry your little one is ill....always so scary....


----------



## foggy

I'm so very sorry.  I will be keeping you and your little sweetie in my thoughts and hoping he has a good response to treatment. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way. Please keep us posted. xx


----------



## 20887

I am so sorry to hear your boy isn't doing well . I hope you are able to spend a few more months with him.


----------



## cchipman

Oh you poor dear, this is always a tough situation. Please just don't lose hope on him, and be with him every second that you can. The vet knows how to handle the medical side of it, but a mommy's affection and the human touch can really work wonders. Keep positive thoughts and know that we are thinking of you.


----------



## jazzman

I had a Chi ( Poco ) who went through similar problems.
He lived to 14 despite developing problems around the same age.

Carlos was a chi mix who lived to 19, and had heart problems as well.
Both were given Lasics ( sorry don't know how to spell that) and 
were comfortable and active till the end.

Best wishes for your boy !


----------



## Ava

:sad5: I am really sorry to hear about Pip being so sick. We will all cross our paws for his recovery. Welcome to the forums, sorry it was related to your Chi being so sick.


----------



## efinishya

I'm sorry for the difficult time that you have right now. Sending you positive thoughts and hope everything turns out ok for your little one.


----------



## Rach&Pip

Hello and thank you again for all of your kind support 

an update... the vet phoned early this morning and pippy made it through the night which is a good sign of course as it was a critical stage in his recovery. apparently he is still in the same state as we saw him in yesterday though - very weak and not with it at all. they've given him all the medication they can through injections etc but he won't take anything orally, and he needs to. he's always been a very fussy eater anyway so getting him to eat when hes very ill is going to be difficult.
it's been quite a traumatic couple of days, of course i didnt sleep at all last night and this morning i actually had a panic attack for the first time in my life! my mum phoned the ambulance and everything is better now and i know i really need to stay strong for Pip.
we are going to visit him later on, im hoping he will be a little bit better by then, and we'll talk to the vet about trying to get him to eat and take medication etc. they said he'll probably need another night there though 

thank you again for all of your kind words it's helping us greatly xxx


----------



## CarrieAndCalista

Hi, so sorry that Pip is still so unwell. It is good news that he has made it through the night, he sounds like a fighter.
Panic attacks are a really horrible thing, they are so frightening!
Still sending many healing thoughts and vibes to you all.


----------



## Ava

I'm sorry you and Pip are having such a rough time.
Panic attacks are scary. I use this Apple App, and I listen to this guided relaxation program. It really helps me when I'm flying and I freak out during turbulance. 

Total Relaxation
Darren Marks
Category: Healthcare & Fitness
I have the free version, and it works wonderfully

If you don't have access to the Apple store, you can find something similar at the library.


----------



## mrsb

Iam so sorry to hear this, I am sending healing vibes.  xxx


----------



## widogmom

Good luck with your little Pip. When he comes home and you're trying to get him to eat, remember that dogs respond to smell, too, so maybe cook something that smells yummy, like a little chicken breast. My boy Dary (who I lost in Feb.) was a poor eater all his life, and I would season his chicken with a little garlic and paprika when I cooked it. He ate chicken and Cream of Rice cereal quite a bit! I hope you have lots of time left with Pip!


----------



## LittleLuxie

Sending you and Pippy good energy and healing vibes also! <3


----------



## cchipman

Glad to hear that he made it through the night! He must be a fighter, which is a good sign. 
When he gets to come home, be sure and treat him to lots of extra tlc. I said before how amazing the human touch is on sick animals. I had a pup once that was born with hydrocephalus and the mom pushed her out of the litter so I hand raised her. At 3 weeks, the vet said she wouldn't make it through the night. He wanted to go ahead and euthanize her. I denied that, took her home and continued hand raising her. She lived to be 6 months old and probably would have lived longer if I hadn't put her on the couch while I went into the kitchen. While there, she had a seizure and was laying in an awkward position.
But the point is, just love him with all you got. Spend as much time at the vet with him as you can and at home give him massages, feed him by hand, spend extra time holding and snuggling with him.


----------



## Rach&Pip

*Update on Pip!*

Good news  just came back from visiting Pip at the vets, he is doing so much better. when we went in to see him he jumped straight out his bed that was in his kennel and onto our laps and was really lively. he hasnt been on the oxygen all day which is great. he's been eating (the nurses have been hand feeding him) and he is getting 3 types of oral medication now which is doing him so much good. we brought a bag of his favourite treats with us and he was so excited! the vet was thrilled because he was gobbling them up and they'll be giving them to him while he's there now. 
the vet and all the nurses have grown very fond of him apparently; he's so affectionate and whenever they go and check on him he leaps onto their laps and just wants cuddles  the vet said they will be sad to see him go! but we will be thrilled when he gets to come home! the vet will ring again in the morning, its not definite that he'll come home with us tomorrow as they want to be sure they've done all they can, ie. got him on the right dosage of meds etc. but we are so so happy  the vets fantastic work and all our positive thinking is doing Pip the world of good 
thanks again for all the support and I will continue to keep you updated!
xxx


----------



## AllaboutEve

That is such good news, I'm so happy for you


----------



## michele

Oh i'm so pleased for you


----------



## Tanna

Aw, that's wonderful news. Your vet sounds great.


----------



## cchipman

Oh such wonder news! That is a great pic of Pip as well. He is quite handsome. Keeping our fingers and paws crossed that he comes home real soon.


----------



## Rach&Pip

sorry just another thing i would be very interested for peoples opinions on.....

basically, when pippy comes home, we know we only have a few more months with him. in september i am booked to go travelling around Thailand with my friends for a month, and then more or less when i get back i go straight back to university, which is 300 miles away from my home and pip stays at home with my parents. i wont be living back here at home until Christmastime (though i will visit some times during term at weekends). 
I've kind of decided in the last couple of days that i would like to cancel my thailand trip, so i can spend as much time as i can with Pip before i am away at uni for such a long time. i just want to be with him as much as possible these next few months. tonight i told one of my friends who i am meant to be going to thailand with that i'm thinking of not going and she was not sympathetic in any way. she said 'are you serious', and said that he's just a pet its not like hes a family member, i cant believe you are going to sacrifice your trip to Thailand blah blah blah. this upset me quite a lot and i'm very confused. I know that she doesn't understand. but am i overreacting by cancelling this trip or would others do the same? i don't care about the money ive spent on my plane tickets, and i have the rest of my life to visit thailand and the rest of the world if i wish...


----------



## cchipman

I sympathize with you. The ultimate decision is up to you and you should not let others impose themselves on your thoughts or feelings. People just don't realize that pets are family members unless they themselves have one that they are close to or until something like this happens. It sounds to me like you are a smart kid with a good head on your shoulders.


----------



## jazzman

From the perspective of someone who's had two dogs pass - I would most definitely do anything I could to spend time with them, and I would not feel the least bit guilty about it, or care who understood what I was thinking.


----------



## widogmom

I would reconsider traveling abroad with this person. It seems that either they do not know you very well or are not very thoughtful about your feelings, thinking only of how this would inconvenience them. Either situation makes for an unreliable traveling companion, and Thailand will still be there. I am sure if you follow your heart you will not be disappointed with the result.


----------



## Nancy

Personally...I could not go away for a day less a month with a sick pet at home...I wouldn't enjoy myself and it would more than likely be money wasted anyways...I have cancelled a week long vacation because of a sick cat that needed my care....but that is totally me....
Its your life and u have to decide...no one here would fault u ..thats for sure...
I've been thru alot of pet issues thought the years...and u will always run into ..its only a cat ..its only a dog people..I can't relate to them at all...I guess they can't relate to me either...but I don't really care in the least what other people think....my pets are like family to me..
I hope it all works out for you and your pup has a good few weeks... months...


----------



## Tanna

Follow your heart and you'll make the right decision. You will be thinking of PIP for many years to come and you will want those memories to be good ones of the two of you together. There is not a day that goes by that I don't think about my last dog that passed away, she was a wonderful girl. Thiland will always be there, and maybe you can put your trip on hold with the airlines and go at a later date, so you don't forfit your money. Good luck it's not easy.


----------



## felix93

Have followed your thread and am glad your dog pulled through and hopefully will be home tomorrow too.

Regarding family member, you dog IS a family member, he might be a four legged one, but he has feelings too, just like all of us. Your heart has already told you what you need to do, and your post has already said that out clearly. You have the rest of your life ahead to visit the country when you are ready. Don't let others to tell you what you should do and what not. Of course you freind would want you to go for holiday with her because she wants you to have fun with her. I can see that but only those who are in your shoes or really have gone through similar experiences will understand how you feel. Some people are in sensibly with animals, it's down to them haven't experienced that kind of love in their lives. 

It's still early days before you suppose to go away for holidays, if you decided not to go, see if you can postpone the trip as I know some travel agents would arrange it if they are given enough time in advance. 

Hood luck and hope all goes well.


----------



## foggy

Aw, I loved the pic, he is so adorable.  I totally understand you wanting to cancel your trip. I would absolutely do the same, my dogs are family and I love them dearly. Your friend's response is very disappointing - a friend should be supportive and sympathetic. You have to do what is right for you, hun. Best of luck with your little Pip. I'm so glad he is doing better.


----------



## nabi

Glad your little fellow is responding to the meds....you will feel so much better when he gets home with you....


----------



## TLI

He's a doll baby!!! So happy to hear he's doing better. I would cancel my trip if my pup were ill. But you have to do what's right for you. As for your friend, what a cruel thing to say. He is a dog, yes, but a family member whom you love and adore. I would be shocked if anyone I knew, especially a friend, said something like that.  But again, you have to make the choice that's right for your life. Sending all my best wishes, thoughts and prayers. xxxxx


----------



## Rach&Pip

*Thank you thank you thank you!*

Thank you ever so much for your responses they have been very helpful indeed regarding my Thailand trip! my parents are suggesting that we wait to hear what the vet says (i.e. gives us an idea of how long Pip's got left), cause he might have ages left and I can reconsider my trip. which is fair and I will consider, but, to be honest i feel my mind is already made up.

Well the vet has been keeping in contact lots about our Pip, and yesterday they stopped giving him a drip (they were still giving him fluids through it as he wasnt drinking water on his own), and they halved his dose of meds and he was still very stable. So they phoned us this morning and we can go collect him this afternoon!!  i am so so excited to see him and to give him cuddles. we've bought him new toys ready for when he's back and we'll pick up some tender cooked chicken for him which he loves.

We have a lot of questions to ask the vet of course, about how to treat Pip now, should we treat him differently etc. and also he absolutey LOVES to sunbathe (do anyone elses doggies like this??) and i'm wondering if we can let him because he might dehydrate easily again (he tends to let himself get very hot!) i'm asking anyone for advice on how to look after pippy now, especially anyone who's doggy has been through the same/similar? and as i said we will be bombarding the vet with these questions as well but i'm interested in chihuahua owners' thoughts too and you guys all seem quite experienced yourselves! 

Thanks again everyone for all of your fantastic support. I'm attaching another special picture, it's of Pip and his sister Angel (our friend owns her) who he absolutely adores. they are so similar in all their mannerisms it's amazing and so cute. Pip is the ginger one and she is the white one  xx


----------



## Lisajazzi

I've been catching up on this thread - your chi is so gorgeous looking and I am SO pleased for you to be picking him up!

I also agree with everyone else regarding your trip - but yes wait and see what the vet says and go from there.

Bet you can't wait to cuddle him close!


----------



## cchipman

How is Pip doing? Did he get to come home yet? Hope all is still going well with him.


----------



## susan davis

I had a chi that had congestive heart failure too. She was on 3 medications. I let her do pretty much what ever she wanted to. She had the cough, but never fainted. She outlived the time the vet said she had by months. I had her put down when the coughing got so bad she couldn't really sleep well. Good luck with Pip. Sue


----------



## Rach&Pip

so we've got pip back home now and its lovely, though we are getting quite paranoid!! watching his every move... just scared that something's gonna happen really. one of his meds is making him drink and wee LOADS; this drugs meant to keep the fluid off his lungs. i have taken him out into the garden so many times since he's been back bless him. the vet said his respiratory rate should be about 10 every 15 seconds and to keep an eye on that. which i am, probably a little too much lol. he's going to sleep now at the bottom of my bed, and hes shaking a bit. he's always done that though, got the shakes sometimes when he's breathing in i think. it's not constant he'll get it every now and then. do anyone elses chis do that? and anything i can do to help it?


----------



## svdreamer

Take a deep breath. You are doing your part, giving the meds. He will do his part, keep going on with his life. Hovering over him and worrying about everything is going to drive you crazy and make him nervous.  You will learn what he can do and what he can't. Don't make what time you have left spent worrying unnecessarily, use it to have fun with your pup.


----------



## KayC

Pip is just adorable as is his sister, I am so glad you have him at home now. I am sure you both feal bettter. If you go on your trip to Thailand (if it were me) I wouldnt b able to enjoy myself. I agree with Pam dont make yourself sick with worry and hovering over him, just enjoy him, spoil him and love him in the time you have left.


----------



## texas_celt

I lost my little guy Chico last week to congestive heart failure. He was just a few months shy of 12 years old. Perhaps he would have lived longer if I had put him on a low sodium diet and had taken him in for blood tests every 4 months while he was on lasix. But my vet didn't talk to me about taking these simple steps, I found it on the internet. I had blood drawn the morning he died, because he was having some trouble breathing, and his sodium and potassium levels were extremely high. He went into cardiac arrest at the vet's office and they were unable to revive him.


----------



## Rach&Pip

I am ever so sorry to hear you recently lost your chi. it's heartbreaking to see them suffering like that and my thoughts are with you.
was your doggy on medication for his CHF? my pip is on 4 types of medication now which seem to be working very well and we can tell he is feeling better as he is much more lively and eating more than he was. these meds are literally keeping him alive though. our vet has not mentioned anything to us about putting him on a particular diet? how old was your boy when he was diagnosed with congestive heart failure if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## texas_celt

Chico had a heart murmur that gradually worsened, beginning when he was about 8. Just before he turned 11 an x-ray revealed that there was fluid around his heart and that the heart was beginning to enlarge. For 11 months he was on 1/2 lasix tablet twice daily and he was supposed to take 1 tablet enalapril daily, although I cut back on the enalapril out of fear that it might damage his kidneys. He rarely coughed, however, except after drinking, but he was coughing a lot on the morning that I took him to the vet for the last time. A woman in the waiting room said her Chi also had CHF but that a low sodium diet made her seem like a new dog. She got the information from vetinfo.com


----------



## wild.irish.rose

i dont kno what id do if it was my baby.were praying 4 u.


----------



## Rach&Pip

Thank you for that I will have a look. after your chi was diagnosed with CHF it sounds like you were able to have him with you a while longer? my pips problems all came at once and we only noticed there was anything wrong with him when he finally collapsed one day. we were told he had a heart murmur and then a few hours a later a phonecall saying he has chf and he couldnt breathe properly. now we have got him home on all his meds he will keep going for a few more months to a year the vet said. it is such a serious illness though and of course we will eventually lose him to it; it is devastating and i cannot imagine what you are going through. 
after your dog was diagnosed with chf were you given an idea of how long he had left? similar to yours pip has fluid on his lungs and his stomach as both the left and right side of his heart are failing. one of his meds is a diuretic, making him drink and wee lots, keeping fluid off his lungs.


----------



## CospenChi

*A Poem for you and Pip xxxx*

I'm so sorry. I can't imagine what you are going through. 
But I thought-up something that might make it just a little easier:

When one comes to us and makes our lives whole, it is difficult to let them go, after all those years you have watched them grow, one day they must go, they must leave for Heaven, although they are no longer living, they are never dead, for each step you take, they shall always be one ahead, because they shall never leave you, as long as you will forever stay with them too. 

I thought of that little poem just there, I made it for you and Pip, and for Chico and his owner, and all the others who face the same heartache. 
I am so glad to hear that your Pip is still fighting, the little soul! 
I know this is hard to hear, but all you can do right now is love Pip, show him how much he means to you, spoil him, and cherish the memories and your time with him. 
And try not to by sad, however hard it is, because he will always be yours, and you will always be his. xxxx


----------

